# Swan Drawing



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

For all you guys that like to shoot those big white birds, the swan application period started August 26th and will end at 11:00 PM on September 4th. Good luck! Yep, I'm a dick for reminding those that didn't know.:sorry:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes you are a dick.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks mom! :caked:


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I've never seen a swan in Utah. May as well put in for the limited entry zebra hunt.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

there are no swans in Utah, or Big (excess) Mulie bucks on public land.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I can't believe what they're charging for those big dumb white birds these days.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> I can't believe what they're charging for those big dumb white birds these days.


 I can't believe what people are willing to pay to shoot one of those big dumb white birds. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

they closed the swan hunt this year. There not enough of them to have a hunt.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> For all you guys that like to shoot those big white birds, the swan application period started August 26th and will end at 11:00 PM on September 4th. Good luck! Yep, I'm a dick for reminding those that didn't know.:sorry:


If I don't draw..............I WILL PERSONALLY HOLD YOU RESPONSIBLE-oOo-

If I do draw then all will be good and I will only expect another hunt out on FB with ya:mrgreen:


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> they closed the swan hunt this year. There not enough of them to have a hunt.


 I read this and didn't believe you at first. Then I went up to where the fish and game told me they usually are. I didn't even see a single one. Their survey even showed there are ducks but no swan. I guess they haven't seen any in months.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I read this and didn't believe you at first. Then I went up to where the fish and game told me they usually are. I didn't even see a single one. Their survey even showed there are ducks but no swan. I guess they haven't seen any in months.


 Just wait until around the second week of November and you will see plenty of them.8)


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Utah close a hunt because there is not enough animals to shoot.-BaHa!-That was funny dkhntrdstn.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

OKEE said:


> Utah close a hunt because there is not enough animals to shoot.-BaHa!-That was funny dkhntrdstn.


lol


----------

